# How long do ovulation pains/cramps last?



## MHP8982

I'm sure this is different for everyone. But how long do your ovulation pains last? Before and after O? According to OPKs I should've O'd in the past couple of days. I noticed slight cramps on Wednesday night and a bit yesterday morning. They felt kinda like mild period cramps. But last night and this morning i've felt some sharp pains in my right side along with light period type cramps! Does this sound normal?


----------



## gills26

I don't have any answers for you sorry! But I'd like to know the answer too :flower:


----------



## ArticBaby

Mine are more like twinges on my left side. I felt them more yesterday. They just last a few seconds.


----------



## ellieb31

Mine are normally a little stabbing pain which can happen a few times over the fertile period. I did an OPK today and the line is not quite the same colour as the control line so I'm hoping to get a real positive tomorrow but I got my first twinge today.


----------



## membas#1

Mine are generally 2-3 days in length with increasing pain on the day of O. I usually start out with twinges on the side that come and go, about the same day I get my + OPK. Then on the day of O it's a more nagging pain and more constant, and then I have about 30 minutes of some pretty sharp pains, that have left me doubled over in the past--then it's all done.


----------



## Quaver

Mine's about 10 seconds of little stabbing, but have general ovary cramps before & after ov.


----------



## ellieb31

I got those twinges on Friday and I think I ov'd on Saturday (according to OPK's) but had no other twinges other than that one on Friday. I hope that just means that I had no ov pain rather than that I didn't actually ov in the end. :wacko:


----------



## robinson380

bump :)


----------



## sugarplum_elf

I only realised what the pains were this month (I've had them many times in the past but didn't make the link :dohh:). OPK confirmed I was OVing, the next day the test line was fainter than the control so I guess I feel them on my most fertile day. It felt like a pinching pain by my hip bone on my right side (although this changes from month to month depending on which ovary releases); it's not actually very painful but is a kind of sharp twinge. Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## Katteh

I get quite a dull ache on the side I'm ovulating from (although the pain is worse when I ovulate from the right side than when it's from the left, bizarrely!), which lasts for a couple of hours.


----------



## emmo2

Katteh said:


> I get quite a dull ache on the side I'm ovulating from (although the pain is worse when I ovulate from the right side than when it's from the left, bizarrely!), which lasts for a couple of hours.

I don't know exactly what day I O'd on but I got a faint postive then ran out of little sticks! I've been having period like pains for the last week now on and off and some stabbing pains in both my left and right side, surely O pains shouldn't last a whole week?! AF isn't due for a week either so I think 2 weeks before is a little too early for it to be AF pains. Totally confused right now :(


----------



## PBbun

mine is about 30 seconds of period like cramps on day of O. Sometimes it even wakes me up in middle of night. Then I spot for a couple of hours.


----------



## kiki04

Normally just momentary stabbing pains throughout the day of ov... but today I am ov'ing on clomid for the first time and OMG.. talk about O pains!! This must be some sort of mega ov....


----------

